# Navtours: Entire cost of $6000 dinghy at risk?



## SailShac (Apr 3, 2011)

We want to charter a Catamaran in the Exumas island chain at the southern end of the Bahamas. It is a long way from Nassau, truly gorgeous water and a very popular cruising ground for people with their own boats but the bigger charter companies like Moorings haven't started there yet.

The only company I found is Canadian and called Navtours. The few reviews I've found seem positive enough. The only glitch is a requirement that even though you pay a $500 damage waiver for the Cat, and are also liable for 20% of any repairs falling within the 6K deductible (a max of $1200 over the damage waiver) you are still liable for the ENTIRE cost of the dinghy/outboard - estimated at $6000 - should it be lost or stolen. And responsible for the total cost of dinghy/outboard repair. 

I think a lost/stolen dinghy is unlikely but I've never heard of placing 100% risk on the charterer. Moorings doesn't do this.

Anyone have any experience with this? Advice?


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

I guess dinghy theft/loss is more prevalent than I thought. Is there a separate policy you could buy to cover the dink?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

We lift and lock/chain our dingy every night, chain with a 3/8 chain on docks and never tow it further than we can swim!

Dinghy theft and towing losses are very frequent!

Phil


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We do not insure our dinghy simply because the premium is so high. We are very careful to make sure to lock and lift our dinghy. My understanding is that motors in the 15 hp range are very much in demand. Sounds like a $6000 dinghy would have a larger motor than my 6 hp. Make sure that your dinghy is not the one most easily stolen.


----------

